# RR: 164. Weber: Clarinet Concerti, opp. 73 & 74



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	S. Meyer, Blomstedt (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1985)










2.	Manasse, Foss (cond.), Brooklyn Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)










3.	Pay (clarinet & cond.), Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment	(1987)










4.	Fröst, Kantorow (cond.), Tapiola Sinfonietta	(2006)










5.	Neidich, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1991)










6.	P. Meyer, Herbig (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)










7.	Kam, Masur (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(1996)










8.	Boeykens, Conlon (cond.), Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)










9.	Johnson, Tortelier (cond. for #1), Schwarz (cond. for #2), English Chamber Orchestra	(1987)










10.	Carbonare (clarinet & cond.), Haydn Sinfonie-Orchester Bozen	(2004)










Bonus:	Leister, Kubelík (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (#1)	(1968)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	S. Meyer, Blomstedt (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1985)
2.	Manasse, Foss (cond.), Brooklyn Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)
3.	Pay (clarinet & cond.), Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment	(1987)
4.	Fröst, Kantorow (cond.), Tapiola Sinfonietta	(2006)
5.	Neidich, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1991)
6.	P. Meyer, Herbig (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)
7.	Kam, Masur (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(1996)
8.	Boeykens, Conlon (cond.), Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)
9.	Johnson, Tortelier (cond. for #1), Schwarz (cond. for #2), English Chamber Orchestra	(1987)
10.	Carbonare (clarinet & cond.), Haydn Sinfonie-Orchester Bozen	(2004)
Bonus:	Leister, Kubelík (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (#1)	(1968)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

